# Average pay for CPC



## tvaughn (Dec 29, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone has an idea what a CPC "should be" making with 2+yrs experience?? I know all pay is based on experience, was hoping there's a base pay chart I could go by. I've been coding in Anesthesia so that means I code all across the book from Endo, L&D, Cardio to Orthopedics. I have ample amounts of experience doing the billing and coding part of our team. thanks!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Dec 29, 2014)

January's Healthcare Business Monthly features the annual Salary Survey.  It's probably in your mail box this week.  Salaries depend on your geographic location, years of experience, education level and job title.  You should be able to drill down and get the information you need.


----------



## myrickmisti (Dec 30, 2014)

*Salary Summary*

The salary summary in the Jan issue states that in my area - a coder averages around $46,000 for Alabama, Mississippi, Tennessee and Kentucky.  
In Huntsville, Alabama - a coder averages around $13-15 an hour (around$27,000 a year).  Check the area you will be working in.  Call the temp agencies and see what they start paying coders at.  It's a good place to start.  I wish I was near the average pay in the article - I wouldn't be struggling like I am if I was.


----------



## Gerid (Dec 30, 2014)

It depends on your location and the type of facility/company. Healthcare systems here (north of denver) start at $18-$20 hour for 2-3 years experience, go to denver it's $18-$23; working for smaller or private facilities, the average starting is $13-$16.


----------

